# Invisible Fence yay or nay?



## desmoface (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey gang, just considering an invisible fence and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

desmoface said:


> Hey gang, just considering an invisible fence and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve


If your dog has any type of drive at all I'd say absolutely not. Remember it also doesn't keep unwanted animals or people out of your yard which can be an issue as well.

I know people whose dog ran right through it after a squirrel into on coming traffic and was instantly killed.

Thus for those reasons, it would not be an option I personally would ever consider


----------



## desmoface (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Patch, thanks for the reply. We just go the price and it's pretty expensive. You could almost put up a traditional fence for the price that they want. I think we will be taking your advice. Thanks.

Steve



Patch-O-Pits said:


> If your dog has any type of drive at all I'd say absolutely not. Remember it also doesn't keep unwanted animals or people out of your yard which can be an issue as well.
> 
> I know people whose dog ran right through it after a squirrel into on coming traffic and was instantly killed.
> 
> Thus for those reasons, it would not be an option I personally would ever consider


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nay! Lol..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I use them for my house dogs.
The electric collar does nothing for the dumb neighbors dog though!
So as far as convenience it is great but for liability it sucks.
Plus the battery life is about thirty or so days on the colar so if you forget you can have a dog roaming the neighbors flower garden!upruns:


----------



## desmoface (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey gang, thanks for the replies; I think we are going to pass on the invisible fence.

Steve


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well glad to hear your bot getting one they may work for smaller dogs but larger dogs forget about it especially a pit since they have a tendancy to ignore pain. one of our old pits we had cracked his leg bone some how we had no idea what so ever he ran on it and everything but when we took him to the vet for a bi monthly check up (he had bad hips) she grabbed onto to his leg i guess a little too hard because he let out a whimper which was odd for him to do if someone was grabbing him so thats the only reason we found out. point being if a pitbull can ignore a cracked leg bone im sure they could quite easily tolerate a small jolt of electricity.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

If it's used as the training tool that it is, Yay
If your stupid enough to think that it's impassible, Nay..


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

i here that they work good


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

For some, not all..


----------



## desmoface (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, thanks for the replies. With your help, we have decided against the invisible fence. Baxter thanks you  









Steve


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Verry cute indeed..:thumbsup:


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We used one when we moved here to teach the dog their boundaries on the yard. After a couple of months, we took it up, they didn't need it anymore, but it did do what we wanted, it did teach them their boundaries as far as where they should and shouldn't go.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> well glad to hear your bot getting one they may work for smaller dogs but larger dogs forget about it especially a pit since they have a tendancy to ignore pain. one of our old pits we had cracked his leg bone some how we had no idea what so ever he ran on it and everything but when we took him to the vet for a bi monthly check up (he had bad hips) she grabbed onto to his leg i guess a little too hard because he let out a whimper which was odd for him to do if someone was grabbing him so thats the only reason we found out. point being if a pitbull can ignore a cracked leg bone im sure they could quite easily tolerate a small jolt of electricity.


They work great for my pit bulls they work great for my dogos as well, now the Neo is another story. The thick skin folds does not allow a good contact point. But it works well on tight skin dogs. You just cant skimp on the cheaper collar. The collar with five settings is the only way to go. After they learn the marker limits you can lower the correction or use the tone only settting. If you dont have stupid neighbors it works well. But if you have neighbors that let their mutts roam around the hood its not good. I reccomend them for people in rural areas.

This set up is the one I use. It allows a 90 foot radius around the base and can be increased by adding another base to make the feilds overlap.
http://www.dog-power.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16138&category_id=256

This one covers twenty five acres!
http://www.dog-power.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16228&category_id=248


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i guess it just works better for some then others i say a fenced in yard is the best bet though although that isnt 100% effective either.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I say nay. Like said before it doesn't keep anything -out- of your yard. Plus if i recall right is only has so far of a range so if your dog just keeps running, then bye bye.

Plus would make me way too paranoid that someone would just walk onto the property, take the collar off and take the dog!


----------

